# Ajouter de la RAM sur iMac G4 1GHz combo



## chrisphilrom (25 Novembre 2003)

Salut à tous,

Je suis sur le point de craquer pour le nouvel iMac.
Je souhaite y ajouter 512 Mo de RAM pour passer à 758 Mo
Problème : il semble, d'après Apple, que le second connecteur DIMM 184 broches n'est pas accessible (en tout cas, ce n'est pas clair pour moi). Je site :"256 Mo de SDRAM DDR PC2700 (333 MHz) extensibles à 1 Go ; une barrette DIMM de 184 broches et un connecteur SO-DIMM disponible accessible par l'utilisateur"
Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer de sa bienveillante lumière ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## azerty (25 Novembre 2003)

??? où est le pb ? on peut rajouter une barrette jusqu'à 512 Mo , comme tu le cites, dans un emplacement facilement accessible ...


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

Nan, ce sont les 256 mo d'origine qui sont peu accessibles.
Tu pourras rajouter sans problème ta barrette, très facilement, c'est l'autre qui est très chiante à remplacer.


----------



## chrisphilrom (25 Novembre 2003)

Merci de la réponse

J'ai un peu le cervolant.
D'après ce que je comprends, il y a 2 connecteurs 184 broches inaccessibles (pas facilement en tout cas) dont 1 occupé par les 256 Mo de départ + 1 connecteur SODIMM 200 broches facilement accessible.
Mon Pb : La DIMM est moins chère que la SODIMM.
J'espère avoir été un peu plus clair...


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

Bah si tu veux faire des économies et remplacer la 256 mo d'origine par une 512... il te faudra démonter l'imac et c'est pas simple je crois... si t'as de la pate thermo isolante pour remettre le tout mais qd même faire sauter ta garantie, vas-y, sinon laisse tomber et fais tes fonds de tiroir


----------



## azerty (25 Novembre 2003)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci de la réponse
> 
> J'ai un peu le cervolant.
> D'après ce que je comprends, il y a 2 connecteurs 184 broches inaccessibles (pas facilement en tout cas) dont 1 occupé par les 256 Mo de départ + 1 connecteur SODIMM 200 broches facilement accessible.
> ...



      ah , vu comme ça, d'accord... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    en fait, il me semble que le premier support interne ne contient qu'une seule barette (c'est à la commande sur l'AppleStore que l'on peut y faire installer soit une barette de 256, soit de 512)... vouloir le faire soi-même est assez risqué (et on perd la garantie...)


----------

